# Cherche micro soudure sur Grenoble ou Paris



## semheis (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai démonté mon ibook pour changer le disque dur et paf j'ai arraché le connecteur du trackpad. Donc pour que le trackpad remarche il faudrait ressouder le dit connecteur sur la carte mère (à côté des barettes de mémoires). Mais vu la taille des soudures à réaliser je ne m'en sens pas capable (déjà que j'ai pas réussi à démonter l'ibook sans faire une bétise).

Bref, connaitriez-vous un électronicien à proximité de Grenoble (voire à Paris le week-end du 1er Novembre par exemple) qui peut faire ce genre de réparation pour pas trop cher. Parce que chez les centres de services apple, ils ne font pas la soudure. Ils changent la carte mère (devis 660).

++


----------

